# Ratty Photoshoot



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*TR Mojo* 
Dove grey varigated hooded male. 7 weeks old. 12.5% dumbo. (Full brother to Kahula, Whiskey and Bailey)
Mojo is a sweetheart, hes very calm + gentle. Very pretty boy, we were going to keep him but he doesnt meet my conformation goals. He is available for adoption.

















*TR Kahula*
Siamese masked male. 7 weeks old. 12.5% dumbo (Full brother to Mojo, Whiskey and Bailey)
Kahula can be a bit skittish but hes very quiet and gentle. He is available for adoption.









*Rescue Scotch* 
Fawn mismarked hooded male (Hes almost a bareback, very thin stripe.) 8 weeks old. (Trixie, Dixie and Pixie's full brother)
Scotch is very friendly, he is always first to run to you at the cage door. He is available for adoption.









































*TR Oliver*
Black Irish male 5 months old (Finnigans full brother) 25% dumbo
Sire: TR Buck
Dam: TR Lucy
Oliver is very very sweet and friendly. Hes a BIG boy, a little on the chunky side. He has the best temperment and really nice conformation. Hes been in excellent heath so far. He is currently available for adoption but only if he can find the perfect home.

































*TR Finnigan*
Platnuim berkshire male (with a brown wash to his colouring) 5 months old. (Olivers full brother.) 25% dumbo
Sire: TR Buck
Dam: TR Lucy
Finnigan was the pick of his litter. He met all the conformation goals I was breeding for, and hes gorgeous. Really awesome temperment too. He has been in excellent health so far. Finnigan is one of my heart rats, he'll live out his days with me at my rattery.

































*TR Buck*
Dove grey masked male w/ blaze. Almost 1 year old.
For those of you that dont know him yet, this is my boy Buck. Hes a big squishy boy and still hasnt finished growing. Hes always been in such great health and has a perfect temperment. Nothing phases him. Hes also one of my heart rats and will live out his days with me at my rattery.

























*TR Lucy*
Black Irish doe. Almost 1 year old. 50% dumbo
Lucy is awesome and such a pretty girl. She is sleek and very shiny. We can take her anywhere and do anything with her. She loves exploring people and new places. She has always been in excellent health - not been sick a day in her life. Lucy will definatly live out her days with me at the rattery! She has had two litters. (The first being only one baby born!)

















*TR Stella*
Himilayan dumbo doe. Almost 7 months old.
Stella is a sweetheart. She is very bonded with me and comes when called - despite having poor vision. Shes very calm to handle, doesnt wander too far away from me. She will definatly live out her days with me at the rattery. She hasnt had any litters yet, as were waiting to find the perfect date for her.









*TR Oliver, TR Finnigan, TR Buck*..... all eating their corns and frozen peas! 

























*TR Firkin'*
Black hooded dumbo doe. 25% dumbo. 5 months (TR Finnigan + TR Olivers full sister from the same litter!)
Sire: TR Buck
Dam: TR Lucy
Firkin has always been very outgoing and cheeky. She loves to wrestle and box with your hand and has tons of character. Shes very cute, with a really shiny coat like her dam. She is availale for adoption.

















*Rescue Trixie*
Black hooded doe. 50% rex. 8 weeks old. (Rescue Scotches, Pixie's and Dixie's full sister)
Tixie is really outgoing like all her siblings. She craves attention and is one of the first at the cage door. Shes available for adoption.

















*Rescue Dixie*
Black hooded doe. 50% rex. 8 weeks old. (Rescue Scotches, Trixie's and Pixie's full sister)
Dixie is really outgoing like all her siblings. She craves attention and is one of the first at the cage door. Shes available for adoption.









*Rescue Pixie*
Black hooded doe. 50% rex. 8 weeks old. (Rescue Scotches, Trixie's and Dixie's full sister)
Pixie is really outgoing like all her siblings. She craves attention and is one of the first at the cage door. Shes available for adoption.









*TR Bailey*
Dilute Platnuim hooded. (Her markings are VERY light) 7 weeks old. (Full sister to Mojo and Kahula)
She is very quiet and sweet. She does squeak when picked up sometimes, but never bites or protests.









*Rescue Jitterbug*
Approx 7-8 weeks old. Possibly pregnant.
She was left on our doorstep in a tiny watch box, with no breathing holes. She was dehydrated, underweight, filthy and scared of everything. Now though, shes a happy well fed sweet little girl who will tip her water bowl to get attention. tut tut. She is on pregnancy watch for the time being, but her and her possible offspring will need homes in the near future.


----------



## mollyzog (Apr 19, 2010)

Your rats are gorgeous!<3


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you Mollyzog!


----------



## mollyzog (Apr 19, 2010)

No problem! I'm just sooo jealous! lol I can only hope the rats I get are as amazing as yours!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Im sure they will be, all rats are beautiful! When are you getting yours?


----------



## mollyzog (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh man! I wish I knew when! My dad's the ultimate decision maker on when I get my ratties  Hopefully soon (and that means within the next month or so)


----------



## Golden Girls (Apr 20, 2010)

I love the picture of Stella stuffing her mouth with corn


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Well thats not too long to wait, it'll be soo worth it. Just keep nagging him lol! 

Lol I know, she LOVES corn! She can fit about 12 peices in that mouth of hers.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Those are some sexy and big ratties!!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you Ratastic  they are my babies!!


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Ahahaha, I love the picture of the boys eating. Too cute!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Haha yes, I think it was a fluke shot!


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

You take such awesome pictures! I don't know how you manage, none of mine will stay still long enough for a good shot.

PS: While reading this over my shoulder, my boyfriend said, "Hey, that looks exactly like Jet! Did someone steal Jet and take pictures of him?" I had to explain that it was not jet, but his chunkier brother Oliver.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Well the boys are ALOT easier to snap pics of. I also try and train my rats to stay still while I have my hand around their back - so I can do daily once overs on them. Some of our girls I tempt with a treat lol. Putting a drop of yoghurt on the side can usually do the trick 

And Jet and Oliver are practically identical... I got them mixed up a few times at their family reuninon when they were not side by side. Oliver is definatly on the chunky side hehe... hes on an excersize regime now and has to do a lap a day around our house. Hes just so lazy! I blame Rylee for those awesome hammocks she sent us.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> Well the boys are ALOT easier to snap pics of.


That is so true hahaha


----------



## ndmpatriot (Apr 28, 2010)

Awww...they all are so cure and look so sweet!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks ndmpatriot!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL glad to hear they like the hammocks! I'm thinking about making a bunch more to sell with all my leftovers, so if you're interested, let me know 

Great pictures by the way!


----------



## KayKay21 (Mar 17, 2010)

ohmygod!! that picture of Stella hoarding all that corn, that is precious! are some of your rats better behaved them others? I noticed some pictures are taken outside.
I havent gotten to the stage where I'm confident they wont take off, I JUST let them crawl on my bed (well...my friends bed ) today. I'm afraid they'll just book it :/

anyways, your rats are absolutely adorable


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you Kaykay, Stella is quite the sweetheart and she loves her corn hehe!!

I do let them play outside, but its just one rat at a time and Im sitting right next to them. They dont get to wander. However Lucy, Stella, Buck, Finnigan and Oliver can all be trusted outside with little supervision. They are all pretty bonded with me to, so if they ever get spooked they will run to me so Im confident to let them all experience the great outdoors. They love playing in the grass and the other day Lucy caught a worm! I tried to stop her from eating it, but she devoured it pretty quickly. 

One of the reasons I keep them within an arms distance of myself is because where I live theres eagles and hawks circling literally in the orchard right next to my place. I also have three little dogs with bells attached to their collars to keep the birds away. Has worked so far!


----------

